# Previously Loved Mara PL62W



## Glossopian (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello,

I am new to the espresso machine game, so first of all let me apologise for inevitable stupid question. I found a Mara PL62W on amazon for a remarkably good price. So much so I bought it. It turned out it was an ex demonstration machine, so it came with the following caveats:



It needs a clean.


It came with one double spout filterholder.


it came with what I assume to be a double basket.


That's it.


So, I have ordered a 58mm tamper & 5 baskets, 1 dose (equivalent to 9-11 g of grinder), 2 doses (equivalent to 14-18 g of grinder), 2 plus doses (equivalent to 18-21 g of grinder), blind filter for cleaning the machine and pressurised filter.

I have been using the service boiler today to run water through the machine, just to flush really. Just now I showed the better half how to use the hot water tap so she could make a cup of tea. It worked fine but the pump kicked in and in a short time went *very* loud. I turned the machine off and checked the water tank. It still contained water, and the level was a good inch or so above the smaller section at the bottom of the tank. I have no filter to connected to the end of the feed tube. Do I need to get one? Or an extension to the feed tube so it reaches at least the top of the smaller section at the bottom? I would have thought a low water alarm would have gone off before the tube got to sucking in air. Or is there no low level alarm, and you just listen to the pump noise?

On the subject of filters, If I can get away with not using one, I will. My water quality according to my local supplier, United Utilities is:

Parameter Min *Average *Max Units 
Alkalinity as CaCO3 10.1 *12.2* 14.2 mg/l 
Calcium 7.75 *11.1* 16.8 mg Ca/l

Hardness Total as CaCO3 29 *37* 50 mg CaCO3/l 
Magnesium 1.85 * 2.18* 2.5 mg Mg/l

So I am good to use water from the tap?

The tamper comes tomorrow, so Friday will no doubt be spent pouring very poor espresso shots, but lets hope I get better. FWIW I have a Sage Smart Grinder Pro to be unpacked to feed this thing. Should I load up the hopper or will I get away with single dosing?

TIA

Dave Jackson


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

you sit at the end of the soft water scale...probably best not to use Tap water, although it looks like you can get away with it. This is because there are other things in water that can cause problems in espresso machines. Where in the country are you and do you ever get scale in the kettle?

If the feed tube is under the water the pump is not sucking air and the low water alarm/pump shut off should happen before the feed tube is above the level of the water. It uses a float system/hall effect to detect low water. You might find some of the feed tube has been pushed inside the body.

You might find this review of mine, very instructive and helpful. https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2017/11/20/lelit-mara-pl62s/


----------



## Glossopian (Nov 8, 2020)

Hello Dave

I live in North Derbyshire, Glossop to be precise and I have never had to descale a kettle. And I lived here all my life. (I'm over 50). However I'll take any advice on water, I do not want to ruin my investment. It was a deal, but still pricey 😃

I'll take a look at the tubes now. I assume a gentle tug should be all that is required?

Regards

Dave J


----------



## Glossopian (Nov 8, 2020)

Hmm, I eased out maybe another 30-50 mm of hose length out of the body. I just emptied it via the hot water tap, about a 0.5l at a time, before letting the pump run and refill. This time the level of water got to the top of the smaller section of the tank, before the pump got louder. It took the tank out and there does not appear to be any floats containing magnets. Should there be? Have I bought a pup? Ack!

Regards

Dave J


----------



## Mark70 (Jan 12, 2020)

Glossopian said:


> Hmm, I eased out maybe another 30-50 mm of hose length out of the body. I just emptied it via the hot water tap, about a 0.5l at a time, before letting the pump run and refill. This time the level of water got to the top of the smaller section of the tank, before the pump got louder. It took the tank out and there does not appear to be any floats containing magnets. Should there be? Have I bought a pup? Ack!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dave J


 This is the magnet on the tank it's not obvious. I would not use the hot water outlet for tea but use a kettle.

I am happy to answer any questions you gave on the Mara but DavecUk is more of an expert I will ever be

As he advised read his review

i would fill the water tank fully. I can easily go through 1.5 litres of water a day and refill the tank each night.

Hope that helps


----------



## Glossopian (Nov 8, 2020)

Mine doesn't look like that. How do I post a photo?

Ah! D&D

Thanks, I appreciate the advice

Dave J


----------



## Glossopian (Nov 8, 2020)

Yes. (or rather, oh no). Just took the empty tank out and turned it on. I heard a persistent beep. I replaced the empty tank, the pump kicked in. Do I need to buy a new tank?

Dave J


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

The magnetic float tube clips into a groove in the tank, looks like yours doesn't have it so you won't have that safety feature. So the alarm will only trigger if you remove the tank completely, definitely need to be more careful not to run it dry as the boiler auto fill mechanism won't shut off with an empty tank.

You can buy a full new tank from lamachinadelcafe with sensor for €26.50, they deliver really quick and have loads of other spares for cheap.

https://www.lamacchinadelcaffe.com/en/serbatoi-acqua-lelit.html

As above, don't use it for tea. The boiler isn't designed for heating that volume on a regular basis and it will shorten the machine life.


----------



## Glossopian (Nov 8, 2020)

@Northern_Monkey and everyone else, that's great, thank you very much. As I said I was flushing the machine through (and making tea so as not to waste the water), I do not intend this to replace my kettle!

Dave J


----------



## Glossopian (Nov 8, 2020)

I have just ordered one. Takes my additional spend (on missing bits) up to ~£80. Still a bargain though!

Dave J


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Check it out at about 11 minutes in for the tank


----------



## Glossopian (Nov 8, 2020)

@DavecUK sorry Dave, I should have mentioned I read your excellent review, along with others, before making my mind up to purchase. I watched the internals video you linked to again earlier, after your initial post in this thread which prompted my further questions. Thanks again.

Dave J


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I think the tubes missing from your tank and the magnets floated away....never to be seen again. Unless there are older models that used a different system, hopefully the video will tell you whether they changed things up at some point....The Maras there were the last iterations before the MaraX (the prototype of which I probably got 6 months later).


----------

